# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  अनचाहे गर्भ से बचने के लिए गर्भनिरोधक का लीजिए सहारा

## xman

*बाजार में गर्भनिरोधक गोलियां मौजूद हैं, जिनके सेवन से अनचाहा गर्भ नही ठहरता।**गर्भावस्*था को रोकने के लिए न केवल महिला बल्कि पुरुष भी करा सकते हैं नसबंदी।**अनचाहे गर्भ को रोकने के लिए कॉपर टी लगवायें, यह 10 साल के लिए प्रभावी है।**यौन संबंध बनाने के दौरान कंडोम का प्रयोग करने से अनचाहा गर्भ नही ठहराता है।*

----------


## xman

गर्भधारण से बचने के लिए कई तरीके मौजूद हैं, इन्*हें अपनाकर न केवल अनचाही प्रेग्*नेंसी को रोका जा सकता है बल्कि परिवार नियोजन के लिए ये तरीके बहुत कारगर साबित होते हैं। इसके लिए बाजार में कई प्रकार की गर्भनिरोधक गोलियां मौजूद हैं। यदि आप गोलियों का प्रयोग नही करना चाहतीं तो पुरुष और महिला नसबंदी भी कराई जा सकती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

कई बार अनजाने में महिलायें अनचाहे गर्भधारण का शिकार हो जाती हैं। इसलिए जरूरी है आप ऐसे उपायों को जानें जो अनचाहे गर्भ को ठहरने से रोकता हो। आइए हम आपको गर्भधारण करने से बचने वाले उपायों के बारे में जानकारी दे रहे हैं।*प्रेग्*नेंसी से बचने के तरीके*

----------


## xman

*गर्भनिरोधक गोलियां*गर्भधारण करने से बचने के लिए बाजार में कई प्रकार की गर्भनिरोधक गोलियां मौजूद हैं। जिनका सेवन करने से अनचाहा गर्भ नही ठहरता है। असुरक्षित यौन संबंध बनाने के 72 घंटे के भीतर इन गोलियों का सेवन करने से गर्भधारण की संभावना कम होती है। इस गोली को खाने के बाद लेना सही रहता है। खाली पेट खाने उल्टी हो सकती है। अगर गोली खाने के तीन घंटों में ही आपको उल्टी आ जाती है, तो जल्द से जल्द दूसरी गोली ले लीजिए। इस गोली का ज्*यादा सेवन करने से बाद में गर्भधारण करने में दिक्*कत हो सकती है, इसलिए इन गर्भनिरोधक गोलियों का अधिक प्रयोग करने से बचिए।

----------


## xman

*नसबंदी*प्रेग्*नेंसी को रोकने के लिए न केवल महिला बल्कि पुरुष भी नसबंदी करा सकते हैं। पुरुष नसबंदी को वैसेक्*टोमी भी कहा जाता है। पुरुष नसबंदी में शुक्राणुओं को ले जानी वाली नलियों को बंद कर दिया जाता है। आप इसे कराने के बाद भी सामान्य तरीके से वीर्यपात करते हैं, किंतु उस वीर्य में डिंब को निषेचित करने के लिए कोई शुक्राणु नहीं होते। यह गर्भनिरोध का एक स्थायी उपाय है और इसका कोई भी साइड इफेक्*ट नही होता है। नसबंदी के बाद गर्भधारण करने की संभावना न के बराबर होती है। 
*कॉपर-टी*गर्भधारण करने से बचने के लिए कॉपर-टी भी बहुत ही कारण तरीका है। गर्भ को रोकने के लिए इसकी सफलता की दर काफी अधिक है। यह 10 साल तक के लिए प्रभावी है। यह एक छोटे टी के आकार का प्लास्टिक होता है जिसे महिला के गर्भाशय में लगा दिया जाता है। इसे कॉपर आईयूडी भी कहते इसका अर्थ है इंट्रायूटेरिन डिवाइस, अर्थात गर्भाशय में लगाया जाने वाला उपकरण। इसे तांबे के तार के एक छल्ले में लपेटा गया होता है।

----------


## xman

*कंडोम * यौन संबंध बनाने के दौरान कंडोम का प्रयोग करने से अनचाहा गर्भ नही ठहराता है। लेकिन कंडोम का प्रयोग करने से पहले उसके सही ढंग से प्रयोग के बारे में जानकारी होना बहुत जरूरी है। अगर पुरुष मित्र ने कंडोम सही तरीके से नहीं पहना है तो यह सेक्स के बीच में ही फट जाता है, जिससे महिला गर्भवती हो सकती है। इसलिए यौन संबंध बनाने से पहले कंडोम के सही उपयोग की जानकारी ले लें। आजकल बाजार में महिला और पुरुष दोनों प्रकार के कंडोम मिलते जो अनचाहे गर्भ से बचाने में कारगर हैं।

----------


## xman

*इम्प्लांट*यह हार्मोनयुक्त एक छोटी छड़ होती है, जिसे महिला की बांह की चमड़ी के नीचे डाल दिया जाता है। इसे 3-5 साल के लिए डाला जाता है। इम्प्लांट कराने के बाद यह लगातार प्रोजेस्*टॉन हार्मोन निकालता रहता है जो महिला को गर्भवती होने से बचाता है। यह हार्मोन महिला की गर्भग्रीवा (सर्विक्स) के चारों तरफ के म्यूकस को गाढ़ा कर देता है, जिसके कारण शुक्राणु इसके पार नहीं जा सकते। हार्मोन की मात्रा के अनुसार, यह आपके अंडाशय से डिंब का उत्पादन भी बंद कर सकता है। इम्प्लांट्स, इम्प्लानान, नॉरप्लांट और जैडेल ब्रांड नाम से जाने जाते हैं। हालांकि गर्भनिरोधक का यह तरीका अभी भारत में आसानी से उपलब्*ध नहीं है। 


गर्भधारण से बचने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप यौन क्रिया से विरत रहें। गर्भधारण करने से बचने का यह तरीका सबसे अच्*छा और कारगर है। इसके अलावा गर्भनिरोधकों का प्रयोग करने से पहले एक बार चिकित्*सक की सलाह अवश्*य लीजिए।

----------


## gill1313

> *कॉपर-टी*
> 
> गर्भधारण करने से बचने के लिए कॉपर-टी भी बहुत ही कारण तरीका है। गर्भ को रोकने के लिए इसकी सफलता की दर काफी अधिक है। यह 10 साल तक के लिए प्रभावी है। यह एक छोटे टी के आकार का प्लास्टिक होता है जिसे महिला के गर्भाशय में लगा दिया जाता है। इसे कॉपर आईयूडी भी कहते इसका अर्थ है इंट्रायूटेरिन डिवाइस, अर्थात गर्भाशय में लगाया जाने वाला उपकरण। इसे तांबे के तार के एक छल्ले में लपेटा गया होता है।


मित्र इसके बारे मैं कुछ जानना चाहता हूँ ?
जब  कॉपर-टी लगाई जाती है तू उसका एक धाघा  योनी बहार छोड़ा जाता है 
अगर सेक्स करते समय वो अंदर चला जाता तो उसका क्या परिणाम होगा ?
किर्पया  बताएं मित्र |
शुक्रिया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक और तरीका है आप बहार विसलग्न कर सकते है

----------


## mukesh jangir

अच्छी जानकारी मित्र

----------


## chulbuli

Or कोनो नई जानकारी भयी इसे संदर्भ मा?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Or कोनो नई जानकारी भयी इसे संदर्भ मा?


किसी डॉक्टर से safe days के बारे में जान लें.

----------


## jadooo

> Or कोनो नई जानकारी भयी इसे संदर्भ मा?


जो जानकारी दी गयी हे वो ही एक्स्ट्रा हे आप जेसे बच्चो के लिए

----------

